# Geoldii



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Baby Geoldii born last night.
Hope all goes good for her.
Last two not so.
Breach and section.
Seems strong so far but early days.
Troop doing good joblooking after mum n baby.
No carrying help though.
Mum does solo fir first few weeks..
Will get pics if all goes well...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats mate!:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :2thumb:

Looking forward to seeing piccies when you can get them.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Well story so far.
Pikalla now inside being reared by us..
She was limp thisafternoon and dad had her.
Never happens.
Mum looks like she hasnt any milk.
Dried up..
She had a false labour bout week and half ago.
Think this has knocked her system out and dried her up.
Vet agrees.
But still alive and strong.
So here we go again...lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, no doubt you've barely recovered from lack of sleep after handrearing the other babies and now you've got to start again.

Presumably the same thing will happen with this one, that you will be able to introduce her back into the troop once you're happy with her development??


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes.
With them having single its usually easier.
But things dont always go to plan A.
So always got a B ready..lol

And yes...
Its hard work but worth it...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I definitely agree. Handrearing is very hard work, but very rewarding when you see that baby grown up and living a good life.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww I hope she does well, looking forward to picks


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Pikalla still doing well.
Still early days but happy with signs so far.
Will get picks n vids up asap.
Busy handrearing and building new enclosures.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news! :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Now 2 weeks old and doing well.
Will start letting troop get involved oer next week.
Let them get there smell to him.
Back to slow process of re introducing.
So heres hoping..
They come on alot quicker than marms or tams.
And grow so quick.
At two weeks avarage feed is 3m.
Big eaters.lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Now 3wks and a day.
Coming on well.
Eating bannana.grape.peach etc and growing fast.
Troop dont seem overly fussed.
Which is good.
Will be out permanantly at end of week.

Got to bottom of why discarded by mum.
In her labour she must have had difficulty.

Dad will help pull baby out when this happens.
During the tussle the baby got injured.
His right hand had a gash.
Which affected his main two grippers.
So he could only grip with one hand..

Hand strong now but nail area missing on them.
Just goes to show.
If there not 100%.
They wont parent them.
They seem to know when enough is enough.

But time in incubator has him strong.

So now slow task of reintroduction....

If not to be.
He will get his own company with a future partner.

Forgot how bad geoldii were for biteing teats.
He needs new one every other feed...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Five weeks old on sunday.
Doing well.
Vrry vocal.
Needs more attention than other species.
Due to close bond with mum.
Will get pics up when computer fixed.lol
Now out of incubator and resdy to start introduction...
Hope goes ok as lovelly troop.
Very steady.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

A couple of pics of PICKALLO due to be going outside with parents and siblings at the weekend


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless her! :flrt:

Hope all goes well at the weekend. :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We bit of an update.
Piccalo has for a while been in with the troop.
He has now got comfortable with them and them with him.
He just needs to start feeding for himself then he can be inside loose for good.

Geoldii tend to get a really strong bond with the mum as she looks after on her own for the first 3-4weeks.
They start there weaning just as other species.

But marmies can wean at 4wks
Tams at 6wks.

Geoldii are alot longer and tend to always be on someone for about 12wks.
Takes a while.

But as i was saying he has got relaxed with them now.
Just needs to learn to cope and then learn from them.

Yesterday he was given a short spell out with them.
He just screamed for his mum(my missis)

So we decided it was too soon.
Then the bedlam.

The full troop decided to protect the baby.
Diving and giving quite a good display.

Dad tried to scoop him up but Piccalo didnt know what he was doing.
Wasnt scarred but a bit unsure.
Mum then went to him a covered with her body to stop me getting him.

So now 100% confident that when hes eating for himself.
He will easily be part of the family.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

That's great news!! Well done both of you :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, great news! :2thumb: You must be made up!


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say Peter, I think it's absolutely fantastic the work you're doing. There are far too many people keeping these stunning animals without The right knowledge and you are a great example of how they should be cared for.


----------

